# Rapatrier un document PDF de safari sur ibooks



## julien92 (7 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai cherché une réponse sur le forum à cette question -surement toute bête- mais en vain.

Je voulais savoir comment quand je surf avec mon ipad sur safari je pouvais "rapatrier" un document pdf dans ibooks. Sur mon macbook c'est simple, je vais dans le bas de l'écran et l'icône s'affiche... mais la je vois pas du tout !

Merci à tous pour votre aide !

Julien


----------



## salamander (8 Octobre 2010)

Pour ça il faut passer par des applications tierces...

Par exemple avec le très bon goodreader, il te suffit de copier l'adresse du fichier pdf dans Safari, de la coller dans goodreader, et il te le telecharge.
Ensuite tu peux en faire ce que tu veux, comme l'envoyer par mail...etc..


----------



## julien92 (8 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ton astuce, j'avais déjà goodreader mais j'ignorai complètement cette astuce qui est vraiment super pratique !

Mais je suis quand même étonné que Apple n'est pas développé une fonction comme celle-ci dans safari ou ibooks de l'ipad....


----------



## salamander (8 Octobre 2010)

C'est plus que prévu en fait. 
Depuis la dernière mise à jour de ios4, sur l'iPhone lorsqu'on ouvre un pdf dans safari, deux nouveaux boutons apparaissent, qui permettent d'ouvrir le pdf avec ibooks, goodreader, ou tout autre lecteur installé. 
Donc voilà, ce sera sur l'ipad à la prochaine mise à jour, d'ici un mois ou deux.


----------

